# sweet condensed milk



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I've never used sweet condensed milk...what is it usually used for?


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Brownies, fudge, caramel, pies, custards.... Mostly desserts. I always have a can or two on hand just in case.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you can use it in tea also as a substitute for sug. and milk. I always have a few on hand also for squares and many in my preps. when I was growing up mom had cases of it. I guess leftover from WW2. it was a staple then. I had several cases given to me when my first husband was alive when lifeboat stores were being changed. makes lovely squares. ~Georgia


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

ummm, what are squares?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

squares: cookies layered in one pan. cut in squares as opposed to drop cookies. I think you likely lump it all into one and call them sweets. lot of folks around here do. not where I came from! ~Georgia


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

SCM make a mighty good carmel sauce too,


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I have found a recipe online for Vietnamese yogurt that uses it, I still have not tried it, but it sounds like it would be a nice sweet yogurt. The can is on my counter right now just waiting to be used!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I just like to eat what's in the bottom of a can with a spoon.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Look up the recipe for 7 layer magic bars. Pure heaven!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I use Sweetened Condensed Milk for my no bake cheesecake and my pumpkin pie. Usually recipes calling for this require no added sugar.


----------

